# Nec 2011 pdf?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*SOME* of the new '11 paperback copies have a yellow sticker on them for a 'free' PDF of the '11. But not all, and apparently not any of the spiral-bound or looseleaf versions.

The NFPA, in it's infinite wisdom, has decided that only those select/lucky few are entitled to a PDF.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

deafelectrician said:


> Is it trouble to ask for NEC 2011 PDF download link? I feel unfair about that. In my class today, some of us still uses 2008, few of us uses 2011. My instructor mentioned that NEC 2011 book provides free NEC 2011 PDF download. I was like what the heck. It had never happened to NEC 2008 I bought few years ago. Maybe I misunderstood him, but is there possible?
> 
> If it's illegal to ask, then my apologizes. Thanks!!!


From what i here some of the early 2011 had a free pdf but i could not find it..

It only allows one down load and your name appears at the top of each page...so you will have to buy it.....It's only money..:laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

There's a read only format available on NFPA's site, you have to subscribe in order to view it. It's nowhere near as handy as the PDF versions but it's free.


----------



## deafelectrician (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, my instructor mentioned to find yellow circle stick on the book.

It's new to me about 2011. I was not aware of this. Thank you all for your time to replay this.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

deafelectrician said:


> Yes, my instructor mentioned to find yellow circle stick on the book.
> 
> It's new to me about 2011. I was not aware of this. Thank you all for your time to replay this.


 

Are you really deaf?


----------



## deafelectrician (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, I am deaf.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

deafelectrician said:


> Yes, I am deaf.


 
I've never met a deaf electrcian. During normal work, how is work ordered to you? Does your boss sign?


----------



## deafelectrician (Jan 13, 2009)

same idea concerns about my future with electric company, lol. 

I am a full time student for Electrical Technology with AAS degree and graduate this May. I haven't started an electrician job yet but I def. will. I just found out a deaf electrician from Pittsburgh via facebook. I haven't tried ask him yet. I am working to get myself in I.E.C. program Harrisburg chapter. I have trouble to find three references in the order to get in I.E.C. program. Argh.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

deafelectrician said:


> same idea concerns about my future with electric company, lol.
> 
> I am a full time student for Electrical Technology with AAS degree and graduate this May. I haven't started an electrician job yet but I def. will. I just found out a deaf electrician from Pittsburgh via facebook. I haven't tried ask him yet. I am working to get myself in I.E.C. program Harrisburg chapter. I have trouble to find three references in the order to get in I.E.C. program. Argh.


 
There are so many small intricate details of our work, you're either gonna have to be REALLY good, or your boss will have to sign some. I think would need your teachers to have the same communication level. You will need to be really determined in what you decide, Good luck.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

It appears that the NEC books that were purchased by organizations like the IAEI, IBEW, and other such organizations had the free pdf and those purchased for normal retail sale did not.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> It appears that the NEC books that were purchased by organizations like the IAEI, IBEW, and other such organizations had the free pdf and those purchased for normal retail sale did not.


I bought 2 from the supply house and both had them. One was for work.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

My instructor told me that 2008 will still be used until 2014 or 2013, I forget. He told me that inspectors and municipalities never adopt the lastest NEC until it is mandatory that they do so. I wouldnt sweat it.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Fiki said:


> My instructor told me that 2008 will still be used until 2014 or 2013, I forget. He told me that inspectors and municipalities never adopt the lastest NEC until it is mandatory that they do so. I wouldnt sweat it.


California is a little different in that they have their own codes which are based on the nationaly reconized codes like the NEC. However, they make amendments to each which takes time and legal review before setting in place. Look up Title 24 for reference. I am not sure but at one time Cali was under the UBC and may now be under the ICC. Oh and each county and city may have amendments also so one code does not cover all.


----------

